# Chuyên cung cấp và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng Samsung giá chuẩn nhất miền nam



## haichaukinhdoanh (19/12/21)

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu _ Đơn vị miền nam chuyên cung cấp thi công Máy lạnh tủ đứng Samsung đánh giá cao nhất cho các mùa dịch chương trình.

Sau đây là 3 model máy lạnh tủ đứng Samsung inverter mẫu mới 2021 đang bán chạy nhất trong thời gian qua.


Máy lạnh đứng Samsung AC036KNPDEC / SV công suất 46.000 Btu / h ~ 4 HP inverter


Model máy: AC036KNPDEC / SV-AC036KXADEC / SV
Thương hiệu: Samsung
Nơi sản xuất: Trung Quốc
Bảo hành: máy 01 năm
Công suất: 36.000Btu / 4HP
Công nghệ biến tần: Có
Máy lạnh đứng Samsung AC048KNPDEC / SV 5.5 HP - 48.000 Btu / h inverter


Model máy: AC048KNPDEC / SV / AC048KXADGC / S
Thương hiệu: Samsung
Nơi sản xuất: Trung Quốc
Bảo hành: máy 01 năm
Công suất: 48.000Btu / 5.5HP
Biến tần công nghệ: Có
Máy lạnh đứng Samsung AF0AKV3SAEENSG công suất 96.000 Btu / h ~ 10 HP inverter


Máy mô hình: AF0AKV3SAEENSG / AF0AKV3SAEEXSG
Thương hiệu: Samsung
Nơi sản xuất: Trung Quốc
Bảo hành: máy 01 năm
Công suất: 96.000Btu / 28.1 Kw / 10 HP
Biến tần công nghệ: Có
=> Xem chi tiết giá sản phẩm tại: https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=61

TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT CỦA MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG SAMSUNG:

- NGUỒN GỐC, XUẤT XỨ:

Máy lạnh đứng Samsung inverter là điều hòa Hàn Quốc thương hiệu nhưng được sản xuất và lắp ráp tại Trung Quốc, máy bảo hành 01 năm theo thời gian với chuyên nghiệp bảo hành chính. Samsung là 1 trong các tập đoàn điện tử lớn nhất trên thế giới. Với lịch sử dụng phát triển gần 100 năm trong lĩnh vực công nghệ, sản phẩm phong phú và đa dạng như: Điều hòa, tủ lạnh, tivi, điện thoại… ..








- KIỂU DÁNG HIỆN ĐẠI, THANH LỊCH:

Được thiết kế đơn giản với màu trắng chủ đạo, các góc cạnh được bo tròn phần mềm mại, từ mọi góc nhìn sang trọng. Sản phẩm tủ điều hòa này rất phù hợp với những thiết kế nội thất sang trọng như phòng họp hay đại sảnh văn phòng hiện đại. Theo đánh giá của một số người dùng, tủ điều hòa mẫu đứng Samsung năm nay có thiết kế không kém gì so với các thương hiệu cao cấp như Daikin hay LG.








- KHẢ NĂNG LÀM LẠNH NHANH TỨC THÌ:

Khi tủ điều hòa Samsung được bật lên, các cánh cửa gió mở ra, sẵn sàng mang đến không khí trong lành và thoải mái. Khi tắt điều hòa, các cửa gió tự động đóng lại, ngăn bụi vào trong máy. Hơn thế nữa, không cần đến 2 máy làm lạnh không gian lớn. Máy điều hòa cài đặt Samsung thổi gió 4 hướng (trên / & Trái / Phải) tự động làm lạnh mọi góc của căn phòng với luồng không khí bên dưới 4 hướng.








- BẢNG ĐIỀU KHIỂN ỨNG DỤNG:

Máy lạnh đứng Samsung được trang bị bảng điều khiển màn hình cảm ứng trên máy tính cho phép bạn dễ dàng điều khiển hướng của dòng gió, điều chỉnh nhiệt độ và làm tăng sự quan trọng cho căn phòng của bạn.








- SỬ DỤNG CÔNG NGHỆ INVERTER:

Điều hòa tủ đứng Samsung được trang bị công nghệ biến tần - đây là công nghệ tiên tiến nhất trong lĩnh vực điều hòa mang lại lợi ích tối đa cho người dùng: Tiết kiệm điện (Chi phí tiền điện hàng tháng, vận hành giám đốc ái, và tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm).








- MÀNG LỌC KHỬ MÙI HIỆU QUẢ:

Không làm lạnh nhanh, tiết kiệm điện mà máy điều hòa đứng Samsung có khả năng lọc sạch bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, các chất gây ô nhiễm, .... hiệu quả. Với bộ lọc Zero Filter và bộ lọc Full HD Máy sẽ trả lại cho bạn bầu không khí trong lành, tốt cho sức khỏe. Bên cạnh đó, bộ lọc trên Samsung điều hòa có thể dễ dàng lắp đặt để vệ sinh bằng nước.








- DỤNG CỤ LẠNH R410A:

Điều hòa tủ đứng Samsung sử dụng gas R410A, đây là loại gas có ưu điểm tiết kiệm điện, làm lạnh nhanh và sâu với hiệu suất làm lạnh cao. Gas R410 đồng thời cũng thân thiện với môi trường, chống lại sự gia tăng nhiệt độ tới hiệu ứng nhà kính.






=>Tham khảo ngay chủ đề :
*Điểm mặt 3 máy lạnh điều hòa tủ đứng Samsung inverter mẫu mới nhất*

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự hào là doanh nghiệp chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt các dòng máy lạnh: *Treo tường, Âm trần, Áp trần, Tủ đứng, Multi, Giấu trần nối ống gió* với chất lượng tốt, hàng chính hãng 100%. Tư vấn nhiệt tình, vận chuyển miễn phí, lắp đặt nhanh chóng. Chúng tôi cam kết mang lại cho quý khách hàng những giải pháp hoàn hảo và trải nghiệm dịch vụ mua hàng tối ưu nhất.

» Liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua thông tin:

• Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
• Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*

Cần tham khảo nhiều hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng khác qua :https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung?brand=0


----------

